

JSMin with sourcemaps (grunt flavor) - twolfson
https://github.com/twolfson/grunt-jsmin-sourcemap

======
kyriakos
I hate it when github projects have no information of what the project does in
readme.md.

In this case I know what JSMin is but have no idea what sourcemaps - the
project doesn't give me enough information to understand whats different than
the normal JSMin.

~~~
cleverjake
Since this is a tool that creates an output format, I think it is expected
that if you find it you have a general idea of what it does. I don't believe
there is an onus on the developer to include information about a general topic
the tool is for (if they did, they would need tdo include what grunt is, what
jsmin is, what sourcemaps are, why they are good, blah blah blah)

That being said, sourcemaps are a new feature in web dev environments that
allows you to debug the compressed javascript as though it is it original
uncompressed file. It does this by taking a automatically generated file
created by the javascript compressor that is referenced in the compiled
javascript as a comment. More in depth -
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/source...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/sourcemaps/)

~~~
kyriakos
thanks for the explanation!

~~~
twolfson
Thanks guys for the heads up. I have added synposes to both of my repos.

~~~
axemclion
Is the destination file generated for the sourcemaps correct ? It seems to
point to the destFile, instead of the sourceMap

